

How We Talk About Women and Computers - davidgerard
http://thehairpin.com/2015/07/how-we-talk-about-women-and-computers/

======
sparrowmaxx
>Hacker News, the mens’ rights messageboard

i knew it! this y combinator thing is just a ploy to empower men!

